# Meowzie-chan's Gaijinkas and such



## Meowzie-chan (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi there! I'm not really sure how to go about this, as I'm still really new here. I'm not taking requests, so don't bother asking; I'm having a hard enough time getting anything done on my own time, without having people telling me what I should be doing for artsy stoofs.

Anyway, I've been on DeviantArt for... about four years now, and I tend to draw Gaijinkas. In case you're curious, they look a lot like pokémorphs, only they are generally a little more like Cosplayers in that they are primarily humans with stylized outfits. Well, that's the best description I can give. 

NOTE: I know that my DA gallery needs organization. Wish me luck on finding time.

I'm going to put these in the order I posted them on DA, so bear with me as the early ones aren't the best.

Middle school stuff: Not the best, but here anyway for comedic effect.

Absol Lounging one of the first pics I did that is still on DA, but at least it's better than the humans I was doing at the time...
First three girls and fire starters HEnce the earlier comment. Arceus, I sucked back then...
freaky Charmander I was trying to be creative. I failed.
equally freaky Dragonair I was REALLY bored that day... and I like red.
theres actually a story behind this I was trying to make an InuYasha fic, with kitsune half breed. Granted, I'd only read a few volumes at this point, so it wouldn't have been any good anyway. Gawd I hated doing those tails...
LedianMore boring old stuff... but at least I TRIED to make it look normal...
Anime style Meowth To this day, I still can't draw cats...
Rivals and water starters ... I'm going through my pics one by one, and I can never find the male characters in there... I think that I had forgotten to post them... (Silver's got a dancin' TOtodile, hence the gritted teeth.
And here it is. yeah. 
I used to be proud of this... Random Pidgeot. Thats all.
Eevee One of six, which was (much) later followed by a simalar Gaijinka series.
Vaporeon number 2
Joleton Flareon Espeon Umbreon DP hadn't even been announced at this point, so I don't have a Glaceon or Leafeon to post.
Much later... I posted a Murkrow.

THE GAIJINKA AGE: A new theme or some such
Jirachi One of my first Gaijinka, before I even knew what they were.
Celebi A second one, with a Mew to follow.
Mew I was actually working on this one first, but I didn't color it at the same time as the others.
SHINY Celebi I planned to do shinies for all three of my linearts.
SHINY Mew Never got around to Jirachi, though.
Absol Morph AAAND off to suckdom again.
Ninetales IIRC, I had a lot of fun with this one.
Lugia NOt nearly as good as that Ho-oh thats coming up...
Ho-oh Ok, maybe it's not as good as I remember...
Milotic I still like this one, just because of that tail.
Marina Someday I'll shade again...
Sneasel
Blue That link still isn't fixed, I don't think...
Likitung
Moltres
Charmeleon Red lines! Whoo!
Kabutops
Raichu Probably my first REAL Gaijinka.
Eevee (human) I tried to assign personalities to each of the Eeveelutions, and I think I did an ok job.
Vaporeon
Jolteon
Flareon
Espeon
Umbreon
James and Growlie
Muk
Butterfree
Flygon
Wartortle
Who Am I? I still love this picture.
Dawn and Piplup
Leafeon FINALLY.
Glaceon I was so proud of this one...
Roark
Cresselia I LOVE THIS DESIGN.
Giratina Lineart
Dawn and Pachirisu
Cubone
Rui
Wes
Froslass

Okay, so that's all I have for now, Feel free to look through the gallery if you want to see more stuff. Later! (crits, plox.)


----------

